# Dump Carts



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

You guys that own these things...can you please provide a review and model? I just spent 30 minutes on YouTube trying to find someone that actually has a full load of weight and wanted to see them dump it and couldn't find that. I found a guy with mulch..woohoo, we all know that doesn't weigh much. I wanted to see something like a load of sand and see how much you have to struggle to get it to dump. It doesn't appear that there is any assist, like a spring load or anything to help with the dumping part, but I'm just watching vids.

TIA


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have the 6ft3[/sup] Gorilla Cart. Looks like it is on sale for $109 at Lowe's this weekend!

It has large pneumatic tires and rolls really smooth across the lawn. The handle flips around to make a hitch, so you can also pull it behind a lawn tractor.

I can dump it with a heaping load of sand. It's heavy, but I feel like it's a fair trade for not feeling like your arms are 3-inches longer after running a wheelbarrow all day. I also like that the weight is distributed to 4 wheels instead of 1 - so it isn't as prone to rut the grass with a full load of sand. I think this is important on a 1/2" lawn.

If I had to have one complaint, it would be that it doesn't dump completely - you have to either pull the last bit of whatever you're dumping out with a rake or shovel, or tip the whole cart up a little. It's just due to the angle of the back of the cart and the height off the ground when in the 'dump' position - see second photo below. Sort of like having to break a wheelbarrow a little over top dead center and twisting it a little to get it away from the pile you just dumped.

They make a smaller Gorilla Cart, but it isn't as robust. Lowe's usually has both on display, so you can compare them.

They also make 10ft[sup]3[/sup] model, but it is like $300. I haven't seen one of these in person. For the price (especially at $109), I don't think you can go wrong with the 6ft[sup]3 model.

I thought I had a video I could share, but forgot I recorded it in time lapse.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Mine is a cheaper version of that. Ive moved 4 bags of play sand with it.. hard but did it. Mine the wheels never hold the air long so they are always partially flat and that is what makes it hard to move.

I will say its lasted yeaaaars though


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks. My local Lowes has them in stock, so I may pick one up tomorrow. Reviews on their website are great!!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

What Ware said. I have the same one. Same problem getting the last bit out. Do not get the smaller one. I bought the smaller one thinking it was the bigger one on a super deal over winter and put it together 4 months later. After I put it together I realized it was not the big one and i was ticked. Next day I went and bought the big one Ware spoke of.

I like it way better than a traditional wheel barrow and you can tow it. It holds a lot of weight. No trouble lifting it. No more trouble than a wheel barrow.

I'm using mine now to cut some beds in. I do recommend it. I paid 130 from Lowes.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

+1. I got this one based on Ware's review hauling sand. It's great, and easy to pull. I got rid of my wheel barrow when I started using this.


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

Just bought one at lowes on sale too!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I just picked mine up today and it is a no brainer to assemble since it is the 'new and improved' version. At one point Lowes' used to have 10% off coupons in a change of address packet you get from the post office(and I stopped at my local PO to check into that), but I guess they don't do that anymore. I paid the $109+tax...thanks guys and thanks for the sale info. Ware.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Lowe's 20 off 100

470000459574386
470000459674383


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have the GroundWorks 1,400 lb capacity cart from Tractor Supply. It's done me well through the years and looks to be exactly like the Gorilla cart.

GroundWork Pro Series Cart

For those of you that have issues with the tires going flat, I've had success with Tire Slime, it does a good job of sealing any holes and keeps the air from leaking out so fast. Also be sure to check the valve stem and valve core too. You can spray some soapy water into the valve stem to see if any air is leaking out as it will create bubbles. Either tighten it some more or remove the core and lube it with some oil and put it back in and it should fix any issues you had.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Showing up late to the party again regarding Gorilla Carts. Is the 1,200 capacity cart still the favored cart? I have been looking for a sale and have not yet seen any...I hate/refuse paying MSRP. :x


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Showing up late to the party again regarding Gorilla Carts. Is the 1,200 capacity cart still the favored cart? I have been looking for a sale and have not yet seen any...I hate/refuse paying MSRP. :x


I own it and love it. @Ware was spot on with his review. Better than Stretch Armstronging a wheelbarrow all day, but it doesn't completely dump. All I know is the first weekend I had it I was working in the yard and turned around to see my wife pulling it across the yard with a full load of debris. I knew it was worth every penny at that very moment.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Same Gorilla cart as others. Although I rarely pull it by hand. Usually it's hooked up to my lawn tractor. It's a beast.


----------



## palms (Mar 22, 2017)

Agreed: 1,200lb Gorilla Cart. I've used mine for numerous tasks over the last couple years and would quickly by another without hesitation if mine were to disappear. As others have noted it doesn't dump completely without a little assistance, but that's a minor gripe.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Finally found a cart on sale. I think I am going to pull the trigger this afternoon.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Finally found a cart on sale. I think I am going to pull the trigger this afternoon.


Nice. That looks identical to my Gorilla.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have the one from tractor supply. It's a nice unit. But the tipping function is a bit frustrating at times.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Finally found a cart on sale. I think I am going to pull the trigger this afternoon.
> ...


Wonder if they're all made by the same company and just re labeled?


----------



## dsbuckle (Mar 6, 2018)

GrassDaddy said:


> Mine the wheels never hold the air long so they are always partially flat and that is what makes it hard to move.
> 
> I will say its lasted yeaaaars though


Same with mine. I've had it about 6 years. Two years ago I had some extra "Green Leak Stop" used for bike tires laying around. I put that in my gorilla carts wheels. Haven't had to put any more air in them since.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Just picked up the 6-cu ft Gorilla Cart from Home Depot. Regular $129, price matched to Lowe's for $109 with additional 10% off for price match and was also able to use $5 Garden Club coupon. Ended up getting it for $93.10+tax.

Really had my eye on the 10-cu ft but couldn't justify the price difference.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

dsbuckle said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Mine the wheels never hold the air long so they are always partially flat and that is what makes it hard to move.
> ...


I've done the same thing to mine too :thumbup:


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Lowe's sale ends today on the cart. Home Depot wouldn't give me the extra 10% off from pricing matching.

btw .... my wife hates that I have found this site :lol:


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

A timely reminder. Thanks!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

TigerinFL said:


> Lowe's sale ends today on the cart. Home Depot wouldn't give me the extra 10% off from pricing matching.
> 
> btw .... my wife hates that I have found this site :lol:


From my wife to yours....+1 :thumbup:


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Anyone got a picture of their tow setup and parts they used.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

How much does yalls rattle? Just put it together tonight and it made a little more noise than I thought rolling around


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Mine is quiet, of course I got the Tractor Supply version. Happy so far.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

raymond said:


> How much does yalls rattle? Just put it together tonight and it made a little more noise than I thought rolling around


You might want to tighten some of those bolts. Mine has been used extensively in the past two months and it is pretty smooth and quite.

I love it and wish I had purchased it last year before I put in my sod and underground drainage system. It would have made it much easier on my back. In fact, I would rate my cart purchase slightly above how much I love my landscape blade.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

raymond said:


> How much does yalls rattle? Just put it together tonight and it made a little more noise than I thought rolling around


Mine rattles when it's empty, but it's taken an incredible beating over the last 2 years and still in great shape. I've moved 10+ 60 lb rocks with it and it didn't care one bit.

I like the rattle, let's me know it's behind me doing it's job, with a little song and dance along the way.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

That's more or less what i was referring to. My rattles a bit when it's empty, mostly from the dump latch. i assume this has to be normal since all the bolts are screwed tight


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

I've been meaning to add a photo of my cheap Gorilla Cart for awhile. It's no substitute for a wheelbarrow, but it has been through a lot, including a slice with a sawzall by a well intentioned helper (and my patch made from an old storage container). I also replaced the wheels with solid ones from Harbor Freight. I like it a lot for moving around tools and small loads of material. It has gotten a lot of use since being an impulse buy about 10 years ago.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Reviving an old thread.

Anyone has experience with the 10cuft version? TSC has it for $159, which is not much different than $130 for the 6cuft version.

10cuft cart


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> Reviving an old thread.
> 
> Anyone has experience with the 10cuft version? TSC has it for $159, which is not much different than $130 for the 6cuft version.
> 
> 10cuft cart


Looks nice - I have never seen one that cheap. They are usually ~double the price of the 6ft3 model.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

g-man said:


> Reviving an old thread.
> 
> Anyone has experience with the 10cuft version? TSC has it for $159, which is not much different than $130 for the 6cuft version.
> 
> 10cuft cart


Personally, I have had really positive thoughts regarding the 6 cuft version. However, it takes a lot of space in the garage. So, it is used to store fertilizer and various items in it. Tractor Supply was selling them for $99.99 last April.

If you have the garage space, the 10cuft cart is a fantastic price!

6cuft: 40"L x 25" W x 26" H
10cuft: 54"L x 34"W x 30"H


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

So I started to order this today. I picked ship to store assuming it was free. Nope. $90. The same price as shipping to my house. I will pick the 6cuft from Lowes.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

I know this is an older thread... but why start a new one. How's everyone like their carts still?

I have some dirt to move and debating between a traditional poly wheelbarrow and a dump cart. I don't have a tractor so nothing but man power will be pulling it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Creppin said:


> I know this is an older thread... but why start a new one. How's everyone like their carts still?
> 
> I have some dirt to move and debating between a traditional poly wheel barrel and a dump cart. I don't have a tractor so nothing but man power will be pulling it.


I just gave my fairly new wheelbarrow to my Dad. I didn't use it anymore after getting the Gorilla cart. It was just taking up space. It's easy to pull even full and because it can hook up to a tractor as well if it's super heavy I just pull it with that instead. Nothing really bad to say about but if I had one complaint it would be difficulty fully emptying it with the dump feature but I wouldn't take a star for it. I just brush the remaining stuff out with my hand.

Just make sure the dump is locked back in after you use it. I forgot once and was pulling the kids up a small and well....ya know.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Creppin said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is an older thread... but why start a new one. How's everyone like their carts still?
> ...


Thanks! How would you compare the storage space between the wheelbarrow and dump cart?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Creppin said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Creppin said:
> ...


They are both 6 cu ft. I can really fill the cart though and not have it feel extremely heavy. Can't say that for the wheelbarrow.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Love mine still. So much easier than having to balance a heavy load in a single wheel wheelbarrow


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

Love my Gorilla cart. I just replaced the rubber tires with the solid tires, no more flats!


----------



## maynard9089 (Apr 11, 2019)

I have the smaller 800 pounder from TSC. We own and operate a small nursery and I thought it would get more use than it does. My wife will use it occasionally while potting plants but most of the time its just in my way. I would love for it to disappear but as soon as it does she will be looking for it. The UTV gets the bigger jobs but the good old wheelbarrow is my preferred tool. The trailers aren't as maneuverable as I would like, the dumping is cumbersome unless you are using it behind a tractor/mower.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Clover13 said:


> Love my Gorilla cart. I just replaced the rubber tires with the solid tires, no more flats!


Gotta ask. Where did you get those?


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Clover13 said:
> 
> 
> > Love my Gorilla cart. I just replaced the rubber tires with the solid tires, no more flats!
> ...


They aren't "cheap" (although $20/tire isn't crazy expensive either), but you'll get A LOT of years out of your cart and it's worth the investment. I got tired of filling my tires and patching.

13" Two packs at Home Depot:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Gorilla-Carts-13-in-No-Flat-Replacement-Tire-for-Gorilla-Carts-2-Pack-GCT-13NF/303810061

10" Two packs at Home Depot:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Gorilla-Carts-10-in-No-Flat-Replacement-Tire-for-Gorilla-Carts-2-Pack-GCT-10NF/303744924


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Clover13 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Clover13 said:
> ...


Thanks! Which ones did you get? I would love to not have to check the the air pressure anymore.


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Thanks! Which ones did you get? I would love to not have to check the the air pressure anymore.


I got the 13" tires. I had 13" air ones, so I just matched them. They supply some extra washers to take up space differences on the rim, I had to take one from each of the back tires and put them on the front. Guess the tolerances were different or something on my cart, but it all worked out fine. Was just using it yesterday evening.


----------



## BermudaCPR (Apr 22, 2019)

How heavy are these? Can you pick up and hang on a hook in a garage stud?


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm still trying to decide between the classic GOR6PS or the newer GCG-7 models.

@BermudaCPR the 1,200 lb capacity models are 54 lbs.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

BermudaCPR said:


> How heavy are these? Can you pick up and hang on a hook in a garage stud?


They would be awkward to hang but doable I imagine.


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

bullet said:


> I'm still trying to decide between the classic GOR6PS or the newer GCG-7 models.
> 
> @BermudaCPR the 1,200 lb capacity models are 54 lbs.


I was looking at the GCG-7 vs GOR6PS. Looks like you get 1 more cu ft and a nice handle to lift on when dumping. For $10 more...seems like a no brainer. Does anyone else know if there are any differences? Right now I'm leaning towards the 7 cu ft.


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

BermudaCPR said:


> How heavy are these? Can you pick up and hang on a hook in a garage stud?


Definitely doable, they aren't that heavy. TV's weigh more. Hell, my TV wall mount can hold 200+ lbs with ease.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Im thinking on getting a bicycle pulley and lift it to the ceiling. Something like this.

2005 RAD Cycle Products Heavy Duty Bike Lift Hoist For Garage Storage 100lb Capacity Mountain Bicycle Hoist https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000PEURIQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_jPFWCbSMXBNTC


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

ox1574 said:


> bullet said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still trying to decide between the classic GOR6PS or the newer GCG-7 models.
> ...


The only differences I see are what you described and what's posted in this thread as well.


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

I picked up the GCG-7 today and love this thing. Anyone have a need for building side stake panels on these things yet? I was thinking about eventually making some of these. https://gorillacarts.com/build-stake-sides/


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

i bought a gorilla cart today..didnt think about how hard it might be to pull up a hill, guess a wheelbarrow would have suited my purpose better.


----------



## BermudaCPR (Apr 22, 2019)

The evolution cart is also 7cf and can potentially double as a dolly. Y'all see any advantage to either?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

My father in law gave me a tow behind dump cart he got for free last year.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/groundwork-trailing-dump-cart-750-lb-10-cu-ft-capacity?cm_vc=-10005

I would prefer a cart i can pull by hand AND with a tractor, but free is an irresistible price.

It works well for moving sod plugs while edging, picking up yard debris, and I plan to use it for levelling sand later.

Most times i drive my trailer around the house attached to my SUV and throw mulch directly onto beds from it, or in the case of my ongoing renovation, dirt to fill in low spots. Yes, it leaves ruts, but in my experience they go away in a few weeks and it's a lot less work than spreading it twice, once to a cart, and another from the cart to its location. But that's my soil and what not. Ymmv.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

just bought a gorilla cart today. Overall it's worked great for hauling some dirt around, but I'm definitely going to replace all the Lynch pins holding the wheels on as they tend to drop out and also the one in the hitch, which I wasn't able to find once in fell out. somewhere in the yard.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I couldn't figure out a good way to hang it on the wall, so I just did this. Easy enough.










I'll never own a wheelbarrow again.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I've bit the bullet and purchased the gorilla cart that everyone recommended. It came in today and I just finished putting it together. Took about an hour and it seems pretty sturdy, well put together. I'll put it to the test this weekend if my sand shows up


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

I used it to haul heavy floor tile between the house and a rented dumpster. I think you'll be fine with sand!


----------

